# My TT - 8/6



## megan (Jul 11, 2013)

I thought I would share my TT experience, since I benefited from reading other people's stories before my surgery. I had my TT this Tuesday, and everything went pretty smoothly. I was scheduled for 7:30 in the morning and reported to the hospital at 6:00. I was taken right back to be prepped, and during prep, I had the best iv experience I've ever had. They numbed my hand before inserting the iv, and it was so quick and painless that way! I expressed my strong desire to avoid nausea (after a bad anesthesia experience in the past), so they gave me something called "triples" - two pills and a bitter liquid to drink and told me that I would also be given something in my iv during surgery. I was taken to the OR shortly before 7:30, and the last thing I remember was my nurse arranging my arms for surgery. I wasn't expecting to fall asleep before my surgeon even arrived in the OR, so it was kind of surreal to wake up in recovery afterwards and know nothing of what went on, who was present, or what time it was after the surgery.
My surgery ended up being more tedious than anticipated. My thyroid was wrapped around my trachea on both sides, so it was difficult to remove. My nodule was also bigger than expected. My surgeon said that it was about the size of a golf ball. He told my husband that it had the word, "Titleist" written on the side.  He was confident that things had gone well, though.
During recovery, I got very hot and was feeling a bit panicked, but the nurse removed some blankets and fed me a few ice chips, and I started feeling better. I was very encouraged to find that my voice was pretty strong in recovery. After a while in recovery, I was taken to my room, where I immediately got off the gurney and went in to use the restroom. While I was there, I started feeling nauseated. I was sick once, but it wasn't really like normal nausea. I think it was a bunch of junk from my lungs that the breathing tube had brought up. After that initial sickness, I didn't have any more nausea. My throat and neck were sore, but not horrible. I rested throughout the day, and I used an ice pack on my neck and sipped ice water for my throat. I ate soup and ice cream for lunch and dinner. I felt good enough to send my husband home for the night, and I was able to get several hours of sleep that night.
Wednesday morning, I had a low-grade fever, so the nurses encouraged me to keep drinking lots of water. My surgeon came in late morning and told me that I could go home. He encouraged me to take deep breaths and to try to cough. He said that the fever was because my lungs were trying to readjust after having the breathing tube in there. I came home from the hospital that afternoon and have been doing pretty well since then. I've been managing the pain with Motrin, ice packs, and a heating pad. I didn't have any calcium issues in the hospital, but they have me taking Tums 750 three times a day, just to be cautious. I am waiting on pathology before I can get started on my replacement meds. 
I truly appreciate all the encouragement and advice here, and I am sure I will continue to benefit from your expertise as I go through the next few months and whatever they hold for me.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Great to hear you did so well...I had the hot flashes and jitteriness, too. I didn't realize it at the time but I'm pretty sure it was the good old thyroid dumping process.

Take care of yourself!


----------



## Velcro (Jul 26, 2013)

So glad everything went well. I hope you continue with a speedy recovery.


----------



## Eliza79 (Jul 23, 2013)

It sounds like the anti-nausea mix they gave you worked pretty well. I will remember to ask for that the next time I have surgery!

Glad you are doing so well. I do think all of these stories help others, and many people read these boards who never actually post, too!


----------



## melissafitz (May 5, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your experience. Glad to hear things went relatively well. I hope you are feeling great soon!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> My surgeon said that it was about the size of a golf ball. He told my husband that it had the word, "Titleist" written on the side.


LOL, you have to appreciate a surgeon with a sense of humor.

Glad to hear your story -

My husband is a nausea kind when he has surgery, everytime - no matter what. I guess some folks have that unfortunate body mix. It's always a good idea to stress that to the anesthesiologist. My issue is always with the breathing tube so I always ask for a smaller one.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

megan said:


> I thought I would share my TT experience, since I benefited from reading other people's stories before my surgery. I had my TT this Tuesday, and everything went pretty smoothly. I was scheduled for 7:30 in the morning and reported to the hospital at 6:00. I was taken right back to be prepped, and during prep, I had the best iv experience I've ever had. They numbed my hand before inserting the iv, and it was so quick and painless that way! I expressed my strong desire to avoid nausea (after a bad anesthesia experience in the past), so they gave me something called "triples" - two pills and a bitter liquid to drink and told me that I would also be given something in my iv during surgery. I was taken to the OR shortly before 7:30, and the last thing I remember was my nurse arranging my arms for surgery. I wasn't expecting to fall asleep before my surgeon even arrived in the OR, so it was kind of surreal to wake up in recovery afterwards and know nothing of what went on, who was present, or what time it was after the surgery.
> My surgery ended up being more tedious than anticipated. My thyroid was wrapped around my trachea on both sides, so it was difficult to remove. My nodule was also bigger than expected. My surgeon said that it was about the size of a golf ball. He told my husband that it had the word, "Titleist" written on the side.  He was confident that things had gone well, though.
> During recovery, I got very hot and was feeling a bit panicked, but the nurse removed some blankets and fed me a few ice chips, and I started feeling better. I was very encouraged to find that my voice was pretty strong in recovery. After a while in recovery, I was taken to my room, where I immediately got off the gurney and went in to use the restroom. While I was there, I started feeling nauseated. I was sick once, but it wasn't really like normal nausea. I think it was a bunch of junk from my lungs that the breathing tube had brought up. After that initial sickness, I didn't have any more nausea. My throat and neck were sore, but not horrible. I rested throughout the day, and I used an ice pack on my neck and sipped ice water for my throat. I ate soup and ice cream for lunch and dinner. I felt good enough to send my husband home for the night, and I was able to get several hours of sleep that night.
> Wednesday morning, I had a low-grade fever, so the nurses encouraged me to keep drinking lots of water. My surgeon came in late morning and told me that I could go home. He encouraged me to take deep breaths and to try to cough. He said that the fever was because my lungs were trying to readjust after having the breathing tube in there. I came home from the hospital that afternoon and have been doing pretty well since then. I've been managing the pain with Motrin, ice packs, and a heating pad. I didn't have any calcium issues in the hospital, but they have me taking Tums 750 three times a day, just to be cautious. I am waiting on pathology before I can get started on my replacement meds.
> I truly appreciate all the encouragement and advice here, and I am sure I will continue to benefit from your expertise as I go through the next few months and whatever they hold for me.


We are so glad you are baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!! Whoohoo! And what a lovely play by play!

Now, the most important thing is to do as the doctor suggest and pamper yourself like nobody's business.

Keep that ice pack handy!!


----------



## partyofsix (Jun 19, 2013)

So glad to hear you are doing well! :hugs:


----------



## KarenB (Jul 19, 2013)

So glad to hear you're doing well Megan! Having read what I have on these boards I am very grateful I dodged the nausea bullet!


----------



## angel711baby66 (May 7, 2013)

Glad you are doing well! I had terrible nausea after my gall bladder surgery and so with knowing that the docs loaded me up with anti-nausea meds and this made a world of difference! Hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------

